# Rare find



## westsailpat (Sep 20, 2017)

I wonder if this is actually a 618 stand , i'm not at all familiar with which stand was offered with a 618 or a 6" 07301 for that matter . I wonder if there was a difference between the two ? The thing that has me wondering is the counter shaft mount . Anyhow I think this is a really nice piece .
http://www.ebay.com/itm/atlas-craft...055848?hash=item5b3e2b6768:g:aWoAAOSwEfBZtYRq


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 20, 2017)

wa5cab will know the answer to your question. Robert seems to know everything about the craftsman lathes.
if he doesn't respond to this thread, i'm sure you could send him a PM.


----------



## westsailpat (Sep 21, 2017)

Now that I see this pic , I think I understand all the bracketry  . One day I will find these legs in my town .
https://www.google.com/search?q=cra...QsAQITQ&biw=1366&bih=638#imgrc=yFv41Wbx-feuiM:


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 23, 2017)

I am 95% sure that the 101.07301 and the 612 and 618 will use the same bench and countershaft mounting on it.  The early Atlas catalogs beginning with at least No. 31 say that 6" machines earlier than Serial Number 1975 require an M6-810 mounting plate for the countershaft bracket.  No. 31 was as best I can figure out printed in 1938. and it has that note.  And the photo of the 6" lathe shows the short countershaft bracket M6-20A.  This is the same one that was always used on the 101.07301.  In 1940, the countershaft bracket on the 618 changed to M6-20B and remained unchanged through 1972.  M6-20A and M6-20B imply the existence of an M6-20.  The 618 came out in 1937 and originally used the M6-20.  So I'm assuming that the first 1974 612's and 618's are the ones referred to in the early catalogs.  If someone with a 101.07301 were to buy the legs and find that the short M6-20A does fit, that would clench it.


----------



## shana (Jan 15, 2021)

Hello - I have an antique M6-20B 101.21400 Craftsman lathe in NJ. Anyone have idea of how/where to sell? Thanks for advice


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 15, 2021)

Three things - 

1.  It is a Craftsman 101.21400.  M6-20B is the Countershaft Bracket.  The 101.21400 is the same except for Model Number and badges as the Atlas 618.  The 101.21400 was in production from 1957 until 1972.

2.  Actual selling of equipment and parts is not allowed in any of the discussion Fora (see the Site Rules).  It is restricted to the For Sale area which will be found at the bottom of the list of Fora.  For Sale - Complete Machines would probably be the appropriate one to list the lathe in.

3.  Although any site member can read/browse/buy in the For Sale area, actually listing something for sale requires that the Lister be at least a Gold ($25/year) donor.  The reason being that the site costs real money each month just to stay open.  And none of the staff (that I know of) happens to be a millionaire philanthropist.  This is all explained in the Site Rules.

The other site that you could also look into would be your local Craig's List.


----------



## shana (Jan 15, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> Three things -
> 
> 1.  It is a Craftsman 101.21400.  M6-20B is the Countershaft Bracket.  The 101.21400 is the same except for Model Number and badges as the Atlas 618.  The 101.21400 was in production from 1957 until 1972.
> 
> ...


thanks for you reply and for the very helpful information - I found this specific page when I did a google search of "Craftsman M6-20B." it took me straight here so I didn't notice the rules. my apologies.  Can you tell me what is the probability of selling and what guesstimated value it might have?


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 16, 2021)

OK.  

On the downside, it does not appear that the lathe has been used in the past 50 odd years.  The bed surfaces have not been oiled in at least that length of time.  My guess is that someone who needed some parts to complete another 101.21400 or Atlas 618 might be willing to give about $100 for it complete.  

Parts obviously missing from the photograph are the tailstock ram, at least part of the ram locking mechanism, the set of three outside jaws and the chuck key for the chuck, and about a dozen additional change gears.  Also the tool post, two 1MT Dead Centers and a 2MT to 1MT adapter.  I can't tell much about the stand that is is bolted to.

As I wrote earlier, the $25 donation would allow you to list it in the For Sale area but I cannot actually give you any odds on what sort of response an ad there would draw.  The donation would also give you access to our Downloads section where you would find PDF scans of the original owners and parts manual.

Before listing it for sale as a nearly complete lathe, you will have to partially disassemble, clean and oil it.  If you decide to do that, you should also search for the missing parts, using the parts manual for reference.


----------



## shana (Jan 16, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> OK.
> 
> On the downside, it does not appear that the lathe has been used in the past 50 odd years.  The bed surfaces have not been oiled in at least that length of time.  My guess is that someone who needed some parts to complete another 101.21400 or Atlas 618 might be willing to give about $100 for it complete.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough.  You're right in that it hasn't been touched for a few decades.  I'd love to sell it as is rather than sending to a dump, must be local pickup.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 17, 2021)

OK.  Local Pickup only would tend to favor Craig's List.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Jan 17, 2021)

Check that cabinet in the back, it might contain missing parts and accessories which would increase it's value.  It's hard to put a value on it, every area of the country is different and it's impossible to evaluate the condition from just a picture.  A complete set of gears in good condition alone would add at least another $75-$100 to the value.  Other tooling and accessories would also add value.


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 17, 2021)

Also, you really should look through the rest of wherever the lathe was found for the missing items that I mentioned plus anything else that I didn't mention but that might be there.


----------



## Jerry Roy (Jan 19, 2021)

Another thought is to find a vocational school and donate it as a tax deductible gift. They could use it in a machine tool repair course.


----------



## shana (Jan 19, 2021)

I like that way more than sending to landfill. Thank you.  Preferable to sell even for $50-100 and have someone pick up from here. Transportation will be very rough


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Jan 19, 2021)

If you need help telling what is lathe bits, just post... we love photos of cast iron and anything machined ;-)

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fscanlon (Mar 10, 2021)

wa5cab said:


> Three things -
> 
> 1.  It is a Craftsman 101.21400.  M6-20B is the Countershaft Bracket.  The 101.21400 is the same except for Model Number and badges as the Atlas 618.  The 101.21400 was in production from 1957 until 1972.
> 
> ...





wa5cab said:


> Three things -
> 
> 1.  It is a Craftsman 101.21400.  M6-20B is the Countershaft Bracket.  The 101.21400 is the same except for Model Number and badges as the Atlas 618.  The 101.21400 was in production from 1957 until 1972.
> 
> ...





wa5cab said:


> Three things -
> 
> 1.  It is a Craftsman 101.21400.  M6-20B is the Countershaft Bracket.  The 101.21400 is the same except for Model Number and badges as the Atlas 618.  The 101.21400 was in production from 1957 until 1972.
> 
> ...



Hello.  I too, have a Craftsman 101.21400 with M6-20B Countershaft Bracket . . . and need help determining it's value in current condition. I have quite a few components / attachments. I "inherited" this about 10 years ago and have no knowledge about a piece of equipment like this. It has been sitting in my basement and has clearly formed some rust - I can't honestly remember how much of the rust was there when I acquired it. I know that it was kept in an outdoor work shed for use on a railroad on the property similar to the type that gives rides to young children/adults at tourist attraction centers. I have more extra parts but could not post them all here.


----------



## fscanlon (Mar 26, 2021)

I have a Craftsman  101.21400  M6 20B Lathe. Looking to sell and understand that this may not be the place per wa5cab's post above - but am looking for a guess as to value as I inherited this from my son's father and know nothing about metal lathes.  There are alot of "accessories".  It is a bit rusty and hasn't been used in 16 years.  The accessories are all in great shape. I tried posting this weeks ago and now looks like it never went thru. So I am trying this post again. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


----------



## LucknowKen (Mar 27, 2021)

fscanlon said:


> I have a Craftsman  101.21400  M6 20B Lathe. There are alot of "accessories".  It is a bit rusty and hasn't been used in 16 years.  The accessories are all in great shape. I tried posting this weeks ago and now looks like it never went thru. So I am trying this post again. Thanks in advance for any help you can give me.


That looks like a nice little lathe. The accessories would up the value substantially. 
There was a lathe-only for sale recently not far from me. He wanted $150 for just the lathe.
It was no where near the condition yours is in.
No accessories no motor or tooling. Just the lathe. It sold fairly quickly.
$400 to $500 would be fair IMHO but i lean more towards SBL.
The Atlas Craftsman folks should have a better idea.
You may have to start a new post in order to get noticed.
Also, welcome to THM forums.
ken


----------



## fscanlon (Mar 27, 2021)

LucknowKen said:


> That looks like a nice little lathe. The accessories would up the value substantially.
> There was a lathe-only for sale recently not far from me. He wanted $150 for just the lathe.
> It was no where near the condition yours is in.
> No accessories no motor or tooling. Just the lathe. It sold fairly quickly.
> ...


Thanks Ken . . . I can't figure out how to create a new post.  Do I have to join a group first? I would rather put this out to all not knowing who may have information.  And thank you for your insight.  I appreciate it.


----------



## wa5cab (Mar 28, 2021)

Near the top right of the screen when you are in whatever Forum you want to start a thread in, below the word "Search" you should see a rectangle with "Post Thread" in it.  Click on that and that should open a window that looks like what shows up at the bottom of any existing thread.  The only significant difference is that you will have to enter something for the subject.

The only exceptions are the few Fora that are restricted to Donors down in the For Sale area and I guess the Groups area where you have to first join the Group.


----------

